# Hypoglycemia and thyroid hormone changes



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

Has anyone dealt with hypoglycemia as a result of major thyroid medication changes?

In April, I was thyrotoxic as a result of some doctors overmedicating me. (Was on 225 mcg of levothyroxine, I'm 5'2" and 120 lbs. - Had thyroid removed in 05 due to papillary carcinoma) It took months for the meds to get out of my system, then I was on too low a dose, (125) so I've had it increased twice. (Went to 137 with a TSH of 4.2, then up to 150 when my TSH came back as 6.99)

I kept having these crashes - debilitating fatigue and depression - for about 30-60 minutes, 4-5 times a day. Yesterday my doctor said that I might be hypoglycemic, since the thyroid meds affect your metabolism. So, today is my first day eating every 2 hours all day long! Fingers crossed that it helps.

:a1Thyroid:


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I hope it works!

And I'm shocked that they had you on 225 mcg. Wowza! So, is 150 your "sweet spot" for now? I'm around your size, and I take 150.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikkij0814 said:


> Has anyone dealt with hypoglycemia as a result of major thyroid medication changes?
> 
> In April, I was thyrotoxic as a result of some doctors overmedicating me. (Was on 225 mcg of levothyroxine, I'm 5'2" and 120 lbs. - Had thyroid removed in 05 due to papillary carcinoma) It took months for the meds to get out of my system, then I was on too low a dose, (125) so I've had it increased twice. (Went to 137 with a TSH of 4.2, then up to 150 when my TSH came back as 6.99)
> 
> ...


I am sorry you have been having such troubles and the doctor may be right. Let us know how the mini-meals are working for you or not.

Did doc run any glucose tests?


----------



## Fissy (Sep 20, 2011)

225, whoa.

I had trouble with low blood sugar for awhile after I was dx'd with hypothyroidism and put on thyroxine. I don't know if it was caused by the hypothyroidism, the medication or just being generally unwell though.
I hope that your new diet helps you out! I dealt with it by drinking lots of fruit juice between meals and had a few bags of some hideous glucose syrup stuff when it got really low.
Good luck with everything.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I think the eating healthy snacks frequently throughout the day is going to be more beneficial than slamming a candy bar or glass of juice. Otherwise you could wind up pushing yourself the other direction...


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Suggestions: for snacks: a protein with a carbohydrate: apples and peanutbutter, grapes and cheese, half a sandwich using whole grain bread. Also real fruit instead of fruit juice. Lots of vegetables.


----------



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

The mini-meals are helping! I haven't crashed all day, typically by now I would have crashed 2-3 times. Yay! I went a little overboard and have been eating a little bit once an hour, and have felt really steady all day. Woohoo! I'm keeping it to healthy snacks and meals - fruits, vegetables, yogurt, cheese, nuts, homemade vegetable soup, brown rice, eggs - and that's just today!

Luckily I have a job where I have my own office, so I can eat all day long if I like. I'd highly recommend trying this for anyone who has had trouble crashing like this - it's no wonder that happened with my medication levels being changed so much, going from horrible hyperthyroidism to hypothyroidism and back. 150 is feeling pretty good now, hopefully this will be the last of the changes for a while. I won't know for sure until bloodwork is done in December.

@Andros - The dr. did take glucose levels, as well as insulin and ferritin.

And to everyone who is amazed that ANY doctor had me on 225 mcg, I've been amazed at how many people (non doctors) know that that is TOO MUCH for someone my size.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

YYYYYAAAAAYYYYYY! Glad it's working!


----------

